# Copyright question & Digimarc



## photographyfanatic (May 4, 2010)

Hello! I am wondering when writing a credit  and copyright line for yourself and the year is included do you use the year the photo was taken or the year it currently is if they are different. 

Also I recently got Digimarc which automatically will embed an invisible watermark into my photos for web use. I have the option to include the copyright year. If I do that and put 2010 does that imply that my copyright expires after 2010 or does it just mean that that is when the copyright came into effect? Thanks!


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2010)

According to www.copyright.gov and Circular 3:

http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ03.pdf

US Copyright lasts from the moment of the works creation, to 70 years *after* the death of the author.

http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-duration.html#duration


----------



## Jeff Colburn (May 4, 2010)

Put the year the photograph was taken.

While I suggest you put the copyright information with your photograph, don't expect it to give you much protection. Your copyright only protects you as much as you are able to hire a lawyer to enforce it. 

While my issue deals with an e-book I wrote, go to my blog http://www.TheCreativesCorner.com and read my post "Your Copyright Is Useless!" You'll see how I've lost over $1,000,000 in sales due to illegal posting and downloading of my copyright protected ebook. The copyright is even visible on the offending sites, but did nothing to protect my work.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Alison_m (May 5, 2010)

The copyright notice should contain the year that the photograph was taken. However, all a copyright notice does is inform people that they do not have permission to use the work. If you want further protection you should register your copyright. I use http://www.digiprove.com/ where you can register your copyright online. The service uses digital fingerprinting and creates a time stamped certificate to prove your ownership of the work.


----------



## KmH (May 5, 2010)

Register your copyright online with the US Copyright Office. It's the _*only*_ way to have a fully legal registered copyright 

U.S. Copyright Office - Online Services (eCO: Electronic Copyright Office)

If you file by mail you can register up to 750 photos for $40. Online it's $35 for as many reduced size photos you can upload in 60 minutes.


----------

